
People Love Talking About Bitcoin More Than Using It - petethomas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/people-love-talking-about-bitcoin-more-than-using-it-1491989403
======
davidgerard
Surprised this article doesn't mention the one real-world use case: drugs.

Otherwise, yeah.

